# "Roots" Remake



## Billy_Kinetta (May 25, 2016)

I watched the first one on its original broadcast.  I haven't seen it since, but I seem to recall it being quite good.

This, I suspect, will be significantly politically twisted given the current atmosphere and the fact that it is an election year.  I wonder if it will mention that the Democrats were so pro-slavery that they started a war?

'Roots' Reborn: How a Slave Saga Was Remade for the Black Lives Matter Era


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 25, 2016)

Is Kunta Kinte a transgender this time around? I mean they did get all political correct, right?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 25, 2016)

Will they deal with Muslims selling the Africans into slavery?


----------



## Defiant1 (May 25, 2016)

Will they show the Africans chose to be slaves?


----------



## Moonglow (May 25, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Is Kunta Kinte a transgender this time around? I mean they did get all political correct, right?


It was recast as a white guy as a bearded tranny..


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2016)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> I watched the first one on its original broadcast.  I haven't seen it since, but I seem to recall it being quite good.
> 
> This, I suspect, will be significantly politically twisted given the current atmosphere and the fact that it is an election year.  I wonder if it will mention that the Democrats were so pro-slavery that they started a war?
> 
> 'Roots' Reborn: How a Slave Saga Was Remade for the Black Lives Matter Era


Thanks for this.  I was going to record it--I thought it was the original!  Which I loved.  Book was good, too.  Don't know if I need a remake.


----------



## ClosedCaption (May 25, 2016)

What?  White people have already determined they dont like something black before they even see it?

Ya dont fucking say


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (May 25, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> What?  White people have already determined they dont like something black before they even see it?
> 
> Ya dont fucking say



Democrats are quite well-known these days.


----------



## 2aguy (May 25, 2016)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> I watched the first one on its original broadcast.  I haven't seen it since, but I seem to recall it being quite good.
> 
> This, I suspect, will be significantly politically twisted given the current atmosphere and the fact that it is an election year.  I wonder if it will mention that the Democrats were so pro-slavery that they started a war?
> 
> 'Roots' Reborn: How a Slave Saga Was Remade for the Black Lives Matter Era




Will they acknowledge that the story is made up....and not a real history of the author's family?


----------



## ClosedCaption (May 25, 2016)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > What?  White people have already determined they dont like something black before they even see it?
> ...



These days?  I'm talking about every action blacks have made since the start of this Nation.  lol....Not "these days"


----------



## OldLady (May 25, 2016)

2aguy said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > I watched the first one on its original broadcast.  I haven't seen it since, but I seem to recall it being quite good.
> ...


Alex Haley wrote Roots as a novel.  A novel is a work of fiction--ya know, made up--but if he sold the book as "true," he did fudge that. 
Bummage.  As an amateur genealogist, I always thought it was very cool that Haley had actually found his African ancestor.   I'm stuck on my paternal gr gr gr grandfather sometime in the late 1700's, and I don't even have the excuse of him being a slave!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 25, 2016)

OldLady said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



It was also plagiarized.

5 famous plagiarism and fraud scandals in the book world


----------



## OldLady (May 26, 2016)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> I watched the first one on its original broadcast.  I haven't seen it since, but I seem to recall it being quite good.
> 
> This, I suspect, will be significantly politically twisted given the current atmosphere and the fact that it is an election year.  I wonder if it will mention that the Democrats were so pro-slavery that they started a war?
> 
> 'Roots' Reborn: How a Slave Saga Was Remade for the Black Lives Matter Era


Hope old Kizzy still spits in the lemonade.  I think it was Kizzy....


----------



## OldLady (May 26, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Yes.  That was in the OP's link.  It was still a good book and a good mini series.


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 26, 2016)

I didn't watch it the first time I don't see myself watching it now.

I do remember it was first on when I was in grade school and the teachers sent notes home asking parents to let their kids stay up to watch it and write essays for extra credit.

I didn't watch it.  I was one of those kids who went to bed early and got up at dawn ( I still do) there was no way I could have stayed up to watch


----------



## OldLady (May 26, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> I didn't watch it the first time I don't see myself watching it now.
> 
> I do remember it was first on when I was in grade school and the teachers sent notes home asking parents to let their kids stay up to watch it and write essays for extra credit.
> 
> I didn't watch it.  I was one of those kids who went to bed early and got up at dawn ( I still do) there was no way I could have stayed up to watch


I don't think most grade school kids would be very interested in a generational saga.  Us grown ups talked about it at the water cooler like we talked about _Dallas._


----------



## sealybobo (May 30, 2016)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> I watched the first one on its original broadcast.  I haven't seen it since, but I seem to recall it being quite good.
> 
> This, I suspect, will be significantly politically twisted given the current atmosphere and the fact that it is an election year.  I wonder if it will mention that the Democrats were so pro-slavery that they started a war?
> 
> 'Roots' Reborn: How a Slave Saga Was Remade for the Black Lives Matter Era


It's on tonight. History channel

I remember I was 1 of 3 whites in an all black school in the 70s and they played it in school and I got beat up.

Blacks say roots makes them both angry and proud. It should


----------



## sealybobo (May 30, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Is Kunta Kinte a transgender this time around? I mean they did get all political correct, right?
> ...


If Jesus can be white why not make kunta a white too?


----------



## sealybobo (May 30, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't watch it the first time I don't see myself watching it now.
> ...


I went to an all black middle school and they cared there.

The fact whites aren't interested in being reminded is telling.

Reminds me of how we sugercoat our history with Indians.


----------



## miketx (May 30, 2016)

I saw the original and read the playboy interview with Alex Haley. Thought it was good. The remake, standing in a long line of hollywood tradition, will most likely be filled with PC nonsense and made up liberal wanking.


----------



## sealybobo (May 30, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Whites like being lied to. They'd prefer revisionist history over the uncomfortable truth. They've been in denial forever.

In fact notice how much we prop up George Washington? And of course every great story needs a villain so Benedict Arnold was made the bad guy. We've been fed a story not the facts


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 30, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > I watched the first one on its original broadcast.  I haven't seen it since, but I seem to recall it being quite good.
> ...



I bet you got beat up a lot before Roots was on too


----------



## sealybobo (May 30, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


I did get into lots of fights. When I moved to a soft white neighborhood where all the kids had it easy it made me alpha dog.


----------



## Fiero425 (May 30, 2016)

miketx said:


> I saw the original and read the playboy interview with Alex Haley. Thought it was good. The remake, standing in a long line of hollywood tradition, will most likely be filled with PC nonsense and made up liberal wanking.



The way I see it, no matter what was made up, we all know it was probably worse since slaves weren't even thought of as human beings 200 years ago! People treated their barn animals better back then regardless of your lack of guilt at this country's wretched history! Like the Nazi's and Jews, Germany will never be able to paint over that stain; no matter how hard they try! Being PC is just a small way of pacifying that guilt, but it won't happen anytime soon since we're still unable to get over the simple fight for civil rights in the South! We may never get over it in our lifetime since prejudice and bigotry is passed down from such hateful people! Everyone has to feel superior to someone; even East Indians have a "caste" system calling the lower dregs, Dravidians or Untouchables! Heaven knows the most bigoted people are probably from Japan; truly believing they are some kind of "master race" that to this day can't accept mixed relationships! I have no idea why they seem to get away with it; esp. after their horrible past with the treatment of Koreans during the war? ;-/


----------



## anotherlife (May 30, 2016)

Roots remake?  Remake .... I've always been thinking what would have happened if when Cunta Kinte ran for escape, they would have cut off not his foot but his dick.  Maybe the remake should be for this version.


----------



## ClosedCaption (May 30, 2016)

anotherlife said:


> Roots remake?  Remake .... I've always been thinking what would have happened if when Cunta Kinte ran for escape, they would have cut off not his foot but his dick.  Maybe the remake should be for this version.



How long exactly have yiu had these thighs of black dick envy?


----------



## Gracie (May 30, 2016)

Not impressed so far. Lots of Allah's in there. They seem more "modernized", and Kunte saying he wanted to go to university??? Are they in the wrong century or something?


----------



## Gracie (May 31, 2016)

News about #Roots on Twitter

Sure is a helluvalot of hate for whites going on in twitter tonight. But so far...after scrolling and scrolling and scrolling...I still have not seen any acknowledgement of HOW many slaves..including Kunta Kinte...were sold by their own people..to whites. Where is the anger at that? It's like what goes on today. Drivebys, gangs against other gangs, black and against black. Yes, slavery was awful. What slave owners did was awful. We all know this (well, most of us) but why the blindness of the double whammy that slaves were usually sold by their own tribe or warring tribes of blacks? For profit of some sort. 

What I see is a lot of pissed off people that is one sided and refusal to admit their own part in it. Plus, blacks also owned slaves. And whites were slaves as well. Slavery has been a staple throughout history. 

So my question is....what does the History Channel gain by pissing people off for more unrest?


----------



## CremeBrulee (May 31, 2016)

Gracie said:


> News about #Roots on Twitter
> 
> Sure is a helluvalot of hate for whites going on in twitter tonight. But so far...after scrolling and scrolling and scrolling...I still have not seen any acknowledgement of HOW many slaves..including Kunta Kinte...were sold by their own people..to whites. Where is the anger at that? It's like what goes on today. Drivebys, gangs against other gangs, black and against black. Yes, slavery was awful. What slave owners did was awful. We all know this (well, most of us) but why the blindness of the double whammy that slaves were usually sold by their own tribe or warring tribes of blacks? For profit of some sort.
> 
> ...


Viewers, advertisers, and money.  They have had a lot of success with their historical shows and movies.  Think Vikings and The Bible.  Roots was one of the most celebrated programs on television.  The remake has some pretty good actors in it too.  Worth at least a one time watch I think.  The channel has to air something good after that awful Texas Rising series.


----------



## Gracie (May 31, 2016)

I watched it tonight. I doubt if I will bother with the following episodes. I liked the first Roots. This one seems....off. Not quite right according to history books. And I think it is geared to cause more strife.


----------



## Muhammed (May 31, 2016)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Is Kunta Kinte a transgender this time around? I mean they did get all political correct, right?


No. She was a glorious lesbian Voodoun priestess warrior who got shot to death by Blackwater mercenaries in New Orleans after George Bush (who obviously hates black people because AME Spokespersons Kanye West and Reverand Wright said so), personally blew up the levees on Lake Pontchartrain to drown illiterate negros in Louisiana back in 2005.


----------



## CremeBrulee (May 31, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I watched it tonight. I doubt if I will bother with the following episodes. I liked the first Roots. This one seems....off. Not quite right according to history books. And I think it is geared to cause more strife.


Busy all day so I haven't watched it yet.  Hope it's better than that.


----------



## Gracie (May 31, 2016)

After thinking about it....remember the movie Coming to America with Eddie Murphy? That is what this reminded me of. They were living in adobe-like homes, riding arabian horses, had nice villages, Kunta argued with his dad that he wanted to go to Timbuktu to "go to University". I was waiting for James Earl Jones to show up in a lion mane coat collar with women spreading flower petals as he walked. Then....the black dude pissed off at Kunta's father catches Kunta and SELLS him to the white traders and poor Kunta will no longer get to University or ever ride his arabian horse again and it's all the white mans fault.

THAT is what this remake is. Oh, and don't forget the prayer rugs and lots of Allahs here and there.

Like, WTF????


----------



## ClosedCaption (May 31, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Not impressed so far. Lots of Allah's in there. They seem more "modernized", and Kunte saying he wanted to go to university??? Are they in the wrong century or something?



They had Universities and higher learning institutions back then.  They were just bush people as some would like you to believe.


----------



## ClosedCaption (May 31, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Sure is a helluvalot of hate for whites going on in twitter tonight. But so far...after scrolling and scrolling and scrolling...I still have not seen any acknowledgement of HOW many slaves..including Kunta Kinte...were sold by their own people..to whites.



So we know who didnt watch it because that was about the 1st hour of the show Gracie


----------



## ClosedCaption (May 31, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I still have not seen any acknowledgement of HOW many slaves..including Kunta Kinte...were sold by their own people..to whites.





Gracie said:


> Then....the black dude pissed off at Kunta's father catches Kunta and SELLS him to the white traders



 Its ok, stories about Americas past always draw ire in some form.  At least you tried.  The Allah thing is nice too.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 31, 2016)

I wonder if they'll show the 90% of white Americans who had no slaves and barely had enough to survive. And if they got sick or hurt they had better have charitable neighbors to put food on the table.


----------



## ClosedCaption (May 31, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> I wonder if they'll show the 90% of white Americans who had no slaves and barely had enough to survive. And if they got sick or hurt they had better have charitable neighbors to put food on the table.



I wonder if they'll show the marking of the stars and solar system done by early Africans.  And other stuff this movie isnt about.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 31, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if they'll show the 90% of white Americans who had no slaves and barely had enough to survive. And if they got sick or hurt they had better have charitable neighbors to put food on the table.
> ...


I wonder if they'll talk about Atlantas and its connection to the inhabitants of Africa.


----------



## ClosedCaption (May 31, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...




And about the real construction methods of the builders of the Pyramids too.  Roots shouldnt even be a movie about a topic.  It should be a movie about all topics


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 31, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Yes, we all know Egyptians are negroes.


----------



## ClosedCaption (May 31, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Roots should be about that too!  Because Weatherman says so


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 31, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Afraid to talk about who captured and sold the slaves?


----------



## anotherlife (May 31, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> > Roots remake?  Remake .... I've always been thinking what would have happened if when Cunta Kinte ran for escape, they would have cut off not his foot but his dick.  Maybe the remake should be for this version.
> ...


Okay, so do you want a 300 pound pot belly ghetto cow envy instead?


----------



## anotherlife (May 31, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


The largest volume slave trader was a Jewish family in Boston.  I used to have a link for it but I forgot.


----------



## ClosedCaption (May 31, 2016)

Weatherman2020 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Not at all, it was covered in the movie.  Greedy bastards who put money before people.  Why you think being a black greedy fuck is worse than a white one speaks more about you than anything.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 31, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Will they deal with Muslims selling the Africans into slavery?


They did.

Rather than making assumptions why not tune in and see for yourself?

It has been quite good so far.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 31, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> Greedy bastards who put money before people.


Like pro abortionists.


----------



## Gracie (May 31, 2016)

America's Got Talent starts tonight. I will be watching that instead of this bullshit. History Channel dragged out a very big spoon on this one. No thanks.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 31, 2016)

Gracie said:


> America's Got Talent starts tonight. I will be watching that instead of this bullshit. History Channel dragged out a very big spoon on this one. No thanks.


Garbage reality nonsense over this? Paleez


----------



## Gracie (May 31, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > America's Got Talent starts tonight. I will be watching that instead of this bullshit. History Channel dragged out a very big spoon on this one. No thanks.
> ...


Yup. Because this Roots show is nonsense. The first one was more authentic and real. This one? Bullshit.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 31, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


And dumbed down reality is anything but bullshit? 
You're a bit old to act like a hipster dontcha think?


----------



## Gracie (May 31, 2016)

Look, grumpy one....you have your opinion, I have mine. I didn't like the first episode. I won't waste time on the second. Now fuck off.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 31, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Look, grumpy one....you have your opinion, I have mine. I didn't like the first episode. I won't waste time on the second. Now fuck off.


Kiss my ass ****


----------



## Gracie (May 31, 2016)

Move yer nose.


----------



## MikeK (May 31, 2016)

The first episode of _Roots_ is a textbook example of third-rate movie-making.  It is a boring, often utterly absurd effort to further exploit the substance of a great historical crime by attempting, quite unsuccessfully, to personalize it by assigning its essence to one fictional individual.  I won't waste my time watching another episode of this junk.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 31, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > I watched the first one on its original broadcast.  I haven't seen it since, but I seem to recall it being quite good.
> ...


It should make everyone angry. There is no human being that deserved to be treated in such horrific ways. 
Some people can face history and feel pain or pity for the mistakes of the past. Some dwell in it & yet others choose to ignore it. Myself it just shows me how deprived we can be when left to our own greed.


----------



## ClosedCaption (May 31, 2016)

MikeK said:


> The first episode of _Roots_ is a textbook example of third-rate movie-making.  It is a boring, often utterly absurd effort to further exploit the substance of a great historical crime by attempting, quite unsuccessfully, to personalize it by assigning its essence to one fictional individual.  I won't waste my time watching another episode of this junk.



Every movie has a lead character. Stop being stupid.


----------



## Gracie (May 31, 2016)

Of course it makes everyone angry. But would you be as upset and angered if they did a movie about the Spanish Inquisition? How about Irish laborers sold into indentured servitude? Or prisoners beaten, starved, tortured, then dumped on an island called Australia to fend for themselves? The holocaust?

Pick yer poison, dude. It happened. And it is STILL happening the world over. Someone in your neighborhood is probably a child molester....or maybe in to girl slave trade....Boko Haram...stonings in the ME...christians in the arena for entertainment.....get my drift yet? Shit happened and shit will continue to happen. Have ANY of us learned from the past? Nope. But you go ahead and have anger at something you had no part of, nor your family were involved in, etc etc etc.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 31, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Of course it makes everyone angry. But would you be as upset and angered if they did a movie about the Spanish Inquisition? How about Irish laborers sold into indentured servitude? Or prisoners beaten, starved, tortured, then dumped on an island called Australia to fend for themselves? The holocaust?
> 
> Pick yer poison, dude. It happened. And it is STILL happening the world over. Someone in your neighborhood is probably a child molester....or maybe in to girl slave trade....Boko Haram...stonings in the ME...christians in the arena for entertainment.....get my drift yet? Shit happened and shit will continue to happen. Have ANY of us learned from the past? Nope. But you go ahead and have anger at something you had no part of, nor your family were involved in, etc etc etc.


^^^Too shallow to understand what I wrote. 

Pity


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 31, 2016)

Makes me wonder why someone who has stated they have no intention of watching the show is still participating in the thread ABOUT THE SHOW????


----------



## Gracie (May 31, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Of course it makes everyone angry. But would you be as upset and angered if they did a movie about the Spanish Inquisition? How about Irish laborers sold into indentured servitude? Or prisoners beaten, starved, tortured, then dumped on an island called Australia to fend for themselves? The holocaust?
> ...


Too stupid to understand what I wrote. ^^^^
Double pity.


----------



## Gracie (May 31, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Makes me wonder why someone who has stated they have no intention of watching the show is still participating in the thread ABOUT THE SHOW????


Because I can and it seems to piss you off. I aim to please.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (May 31, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Makes me wonder why someone who has stated they have no intention of watching the show is still participating in the thread ABOUT THE SHOW????
> ...


A well practiced troll. Congrats


----------



## ClosedCaption (Jun 1, 2016)

What did Gracie not like about it?  The fact that Africans had University's?  The Muslim religion?  Slavery in general?

I watched the Revenant this weekend too.  What's the diff?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Jun 1, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> What did Gracie not like about it?  The fact that Africans had University's?  The Muslim religion?  Slavery in general?
> 
> I watched the Revenant this weekend too.  What's the diff?


That movie was overrated


----------



## Tilly (Jun 1, 2016)

Grampa Murked U said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


I think most people already understand the horrors of the slave trade and are repulsed by it. Clearly we have learned from it too since we don't enslave people anymore. However, rehashing it over and over just seems like reopening an old wound unnecessarily now and that doing such is not a positive step toward social cohesion. It is just likely to fuel resentment or worse, IMHO.


----------

